# Low profile resort backpack... Any suggestions?



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

DAKINE Mission Backpack - Women's - 1500cu in | Backcountry.com

I used this Dakine backpack - and while it's a women's pack and not the one you are looking at, I can say that it was durable, roomy, and distributed weight evenly. So I would say any other Dakine backpack would be of the same quality.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Extazy said:


> Hi! I want to try snowboarding with backpack this season. Why... Well I usually take bus trips to mountains and I usually have all my clothing on me already, so usually all I have in my backpack is food, drinks and stuff like extra layer,extra lenses for my goggles, phone charger/battery, book to read.
> 
> Anyway in all those trips I saw some people took backpacks with them and I noticed how convenient it is to do that, so now I want one but puzzled, I dont need amazing backpack with all that backcountry stuff. All I need is padding,tight fit and low profile/size.
> 
> ...


I just went through this. I ended up with the Dakine Heli 11. It is very low profile, which is want I wanted most. I haven't used it snowboarding yet, but I have traveled with it and used it hiking. So far, so good.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

West Baden Iron said:


> I just went through this. I ended up with the Dakine Heli 11. It is very low profile, which is want I wanted most. I haven't used it snowboarding yet, but I have traveled with it and used it hiking. So far, so good.


I like that one too, I wish I had it somewhere in store to check out, it's sad that all stores carry only Burton now.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> DAKINE Mission Backpack - Women's - 1500cu in | Backcountry.com
> 
> I used this Dakine backpack - and while it's a women's pack and not the one you are looking at, I can say that it was durable, roomy, and distributed weight evenly. So I would say any other Dakine backpack would be of the same quality.


heh another plus for Dakine... Thanks for input.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I just picked up an Osprey Karve 6, I love their packs.

There are ski racer backpacks made to carry boots on the sides. With a little webbing, small 'biners and imagination it wouldn't be to hard to fashion something, although I do question the point.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Had used a Dakine Heli for years. Good quality for low price. Not a lot of space but would fit your needs and is very low pofile.



Extazy said:


> Also noticed some people strap boots to their backpacks somehow, anyone know how they do it?


Never done it but I'd say you either use the compression straps on the sides with the Dakine Heli or the board carrying straps at the front other backpacks have.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

+1 on the Dakine Heli! picked one up last year on sale.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Ortovox and Evoc do some pretty low profile backpacks, I really like my evoc pro has a built in back protector which I like when i'm carrying my avi gear.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

I have an osprey karve 16 and old dakine heli pack. I've used both for snowboarding and the karve for snowy day hikes. They both are similar to features, special pocks for avi gear, gear straps, fully covered drink tube. 

Karve: slim, easy to access, hard to pack
Heli pack: easy to pack, fits bulkier items.

When solo I grab the karve, with kids I grab the heli.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

my suggestion is to carry less shit so you don't need a pack, travel light like a good samurai


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Dakine BC vest. About as low profile as it gets.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

CassMT said:


> my suggestion is to carry less shit so you don't need a pack, travel light like a good samurai



This is the best answer....

There was a jackass or two at abasin with a pack, one short run open, huge fucking pack on and could barely ride propertly. If you get that hungry, take a granola bar in your pocket


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Dakine BC vest. About as low profile as it gets.
> ...


That question is almost like asking neni why he would ride a helicopter while resort riding. The pack is named something and capable of being used for that purpose. Does that stop it from being used for other purposes. OP is looking for a low profile pack to carry food, drinks and maybe a book. I think that would fit just fine in the many pockets of the bc vest. Don't you?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I use my dakine BC vest for short skins, side country and long mountain bike rides. It has more usefulness than solely a BC snow sports vest. However, I would never wear it or a backpack for resort days unless I'm packing in a bunch of meat to BBQ on the mountain....


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you for all replies I decided to go with Heli


----------

